# Navarre Beach 1-11



## Lurch76 (Jan 15, 2015)

This was our fist time surf fishing. My wife caught this on her first cast ever within minutes. It was the only catch of the day but still had a great time and look forward to going again.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Boy is she ever lucky. Nice fish.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

First cast and first fish. Way to go. That lady is a keeper.:thumbup: You go get some ice for the cooler.:yes:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice drum !


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Way to go you two! That's a good day! Thanks for posting.


----------

